# UML Diagramm in Eclipse



## soey1985 (12. Dez 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe eine kleines programm in eclipse generiert. jetzt möchte ich ein UML Diagramm von meiner Arbeit erstellen. Gibt es da in Eclipse eine Funktion die dies erstellt? Wie mache ich das...? Es soll ein möglichst einfache UML Diagramm werden. Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.


----------



## foobar (12. Dez 2008)

Da gibts mehrere Plugins z.b. das hier http://www.soyatec.com/euml2/


----------

